# Home Built Pallet Forks



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I just built these out of scrap metal, they seem to hold up good so far, the only money i have in them is the welding rod.
I can put them on and off with out even lifting them. I can just roll the bucket under them and then hook up a boomer to hold them down.
Next I'm going to build hay tines, to haul mulch  .


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If it serve a purpose than thats good enough..saving your back/bones I say.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm going to use these forks to move large rocks for landscaping and planters ext.
I also work on old tractors and it can lift a Farmall M rear tire and rim with the tip of one fork.
These are a definite "back saver"


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What tractor is that mounted to? Looks like a backhoe too? That's a nice outfit you got there.


----------



## Kloudbuster (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a great set up to me. I may steal your idea


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Go ahead and take the design, that's why i posted it on here. 

The tractor is a Ford LGT-145H, it has a Brantly Backhoe/Loader, this was all factory from the Ford dealer.
I bought this hole set up for only $375  and it came with two backhoe buckets, one 24" and one 14". The tractor was not running when i bought it, but i had it going in a couple of hours. I then put on more aggressive rear tires and i put on power steering.
I am now building a blade to go on the backhoe, that is why the bucket is off.

I was going to post pictures of the tractor but i can't get them to work, i will post them tomorrow.
Thanks for the questions! Bye


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Got the pictures to work,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's one heck of a tractor for $375 BTS! Nicely done.


----------

